# Osmocote and Flourish Root Tabs for Dry Start?



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

When doing the dry start method you will be misting the plants typically twice a day. The water you mist with should have all the fertilizer the plant needs in it. This includes nitrogen which some fertilizers for aquatic plants would otherwise leave out expecting the fish to provide it. I have not heard of anyone using root tabs (diy or otherwise) as their single source of fertilizer. You can try it but /shrug it might not work.


----------



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

I seriously doubt it. Just think about it - how long would it take the roots to even find the sections of osmocote, if ever? How would they grow to find those in the first place?

Just make sure your misting bottle has ferts in it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Osmocote will begin to release as soon as water hits it. You'd ideally have water just beneath the surface of the substrate, so ferts would be everywhere. Roots wouldn't have to grow toward the Oscomote itself.

Excel isn't necessary. Are you thinking of Flourish? Even that won't be necessary if you're using Osmocote.


----------



## jayo (Sep 21, 2016)

You don't need gelcaps for the Osmocote when you are first setting up your substrate, and you'd be better off evenly sprinkling Osmocote over the bottom of the tank before adding the gravel over it. Gelcaps are meant to make it easy to add Osmocote to an aquarium full of water.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Once you flood the tank the monte carlo might be OK, but if your not going to use co2, the dwarf hairgrass has proven to be difficult.


----------



## irresistible (Jun 19, 2020)

did anyone mix clay + nutrients with cement or plaster of paris(Gypsum) to make diy root tabs?


----------

